

Run Time Configuration Management – A guide to fucking it up - omnibrain
https://plus.google.com/+KristianK%C3%B6hntopp/posts/MnTzwrLhQoQ

======
omnibrain
This is one post of a short series of posts. The others are on "Database as a
service"
[https://plus.google.com/+KristianK%C3%B6hntopp/posts/JuC6Ttc...](https://plus.google.com/+KristianK%C3%B6hntopp/posts/JuC6Ttc4GA1)
and database load balancing
[https://plus.google.com/+KristianK%C3%B6hntopp/posts/HtQB6hJ...](https://plus.google.com/+KristianK%C3%B6hntopp/posts/HtQB6hJnLHy)

As most of the stuff he writes, it's worth a read.

